
AWS Resource Access Manager – Cross-Account Resource Sharing - forrestbrazeal
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-resource-access-manager-cross-account-resource-sharing/
======
zwily
"Route 53 Resolver Rules" seems like a strange resource to launch this service
with...

